# Eldar vs SM, tactics help please



## bobdole4eva (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi guys

I'm having trouble beating my brother's marine list with my Eldar. While I know this is rather shameful, if anyone has any suggestions plase let me know.

My army list consists of Eldrad and 9 Avengers in a BL Wave Serpent, 10 Avengers in a BL Serpent, 6 Fire Dragons in a BL Wave Serpent, 5 Pathfinders and 3 Fire Prisms.

His list consists of 3 Rhinos with Tactical squads (2 with flamer+HB, 1 with Melta+MM) 2 Razorbacks with Lascannons, 1 with 5 Sternguard with combi-flamers, 1 with a captain and command unit, and 2 Vindicators.

He generally sets up very central, with his Vindi's at the front together, his Razorbacks on the flanks and his Rhinos behind popping smokes

Thanks


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

Umm... how did he purchase those Razorbacks?


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Howling Banshees! 
Great for killin' marines. 32 attacks on the charge (With mirrorswords), all power weapon, so he doesn't get that horrible 3+ save. They are only S3, so you wound on 5's but if you doom the marines you aree assaulting with eldrad, you get to re-roll failed wounds. 
Take the first turn and kill the rhinos with your focussed shot from the prisms. Its a penetrate on 3, so it should be ok. if you don't have LOS, kill his vindis with the BL, 5's to penetrate. If they die, shoot the rhinos with your prisms.
A nice thing to do when your weapon is destroyed (If it ever is) is to ram one of their tanks with a scary or expensive unit, after moving 24". S10 on the tank is going to hurt it. but of course your tank will die too.
Stay away from the sternguard and the command squad, don't engage in combat unless you take a nasty seer council. Eldrad with 10 warlocks in a wave serpent, with holofield and vectored engines, you've got one hard to kill tank, and one scary unit.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

stay mobile and dont get stuck in cc they will rape you


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Sqwerlpunk said:


> Umm... how did he purchase those Razorbacks?





bobdole4eva said:


> *2 Razorbacks with Lascannons, 1 with 5 Sternguard with combi-flamers, 1 with a captain and command unit,*


:laugh: Blondie moment, Sqwerl?


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

Keep your distance. Most of your army is mounted in vehicles. Ignore the Vindicatores and take out the razor backs first. He has very little long range anti tank. After the razor backs, take down the rhinos and use the fire prisms to smelt his marines by linking two together.

Use the fire dragons to either shoot an isolated five man unit or take out one vindicator.


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

Your list looks good to me; how big a board are you playing on? It seems you should be able to dance around him for 3-4 turns to take out various targets before getting all close and personal, but maybe you can't because of the board size or layout?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> :laugh: Blondie moment, Sqwerl?


You're talking, super girl 

Anyway, I think that one big mistake you've made on that list is taking 3 Bright Lance Wave Serpents.
Too expensive, one would be enough.

You're too reliant on getting close though, you don't have any decent long-range guns besides the rape-prisms.


----------

